# Goose Jerky Recipes



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ok guys, time to chime in.

Im lookin for some new jerky recipes for goose.

Whats your recipe? How do you dry it, oven, dehydrator, smoker etc?

Thanks


----------



## djust (Mar 25, 2008)

well i made some with my dad a few weeks ago just marinated in cajon and put on dehydrator and it was very good so i would say just try it.

Dylan


----------



## honker56 (Mar 6, 2008)

I just use a dehydrator. Buy the cajen pakages mix it up and let sit over night. Put on the dehydrator for 7 to 8 hours.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

My buddy use to make honker jerky and diver jerky with that seasoning...dammmit can't remember the name but it's common. Dried it in the oven.
Now he cleans it up really good (no shot) and has it made into summer sausage. It's really good eating.
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## GreenMachine (Apr 2, 2008)

Grind your meat finely and use the standard Nesco Jerky Works spices (Wal-Mart packs for $4.97). I normally mix 3/4 hot-n-spicy with 1/4 original seasoning. You can let it sit in the fridge overnight for deeper flavour or start dehydrating the meat right away.

I grind and shoot the meat out with a jerky gun so I can be sure the seasoning is all of the way through the meat. I also grind the meat to break up the sinew inherent in goose flesh.

Keep an eye out for the spices to go on sale at Wal-Mart (Original, Teriyaki, and hot-n-spicy) a couple weeks after deer season and stock up! The spice, when not on sale, is normally stocked next to the dehydrators in the appliance aisle.

I do NOT recommend the pepperoni flavoured spice from Nesco.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

GreenMachine said:


> Grind your meat finely and use the standard Nesco Jerky Works spices (Wal-Mart packs for $4.97). I normally mix 3/4 hot-n-spicy with 1/4 original seasoning. You can let it sit in the fridge overnight for deeper flavour or start dehydrating the meat right away.
> 
> Keep an eye out for the spices to go on sale at Wal-Mart (Original, Teriyaki, and hot-n-spicy) a couple weeks after deer season and stock up! The spice, when not on sale, is normally stocked next to the dehydrators in the appliance aisle.
> 
> I do NOT recommend the pepperoni flavoured spice from Nesco.


Couldn't agree more.. if u use all hot n spicy, it's VERY hot and spicy, I found 3/4 to 1/4 just as you stated.. cheap and tasty!! Peperoni was disgusting as well, and finally, walmart special.. lol, coulnd't have said it better. I havn't tried it on goose, but will in about 5 months, and can't wait!!


----------



## Bustin Lips (Mar 16, 2008)

I personally have made it with several different kinds of jerky nesco being my second favorite and Hi Mountain being my favorite. Hi Mountain has a recipe for the oven, It is good both dehydrated and out of the oven. 
i strongly suggest Hi Mountain.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Whatever Hi-Mountain jerky flavor ya like(I like cracked pepper/garlic),slice the meat 1/4" thick and then just follow the directions. I use the mesh screen instead of draping it over the oven racks. Takes about 90minutes at 200 degrees in the oven for a batch. BTW,I've done it by slicing it and also the jerky shooter way;the slices are better IMO.

Alex


----------



## SDNDhtr (Apr 29, 2005)

grind it, soak it in Jim Beam, season with hi- mountian, shoot on to tray, monitor drying...enjoy

pretty strong burbon flavor but most people i know think its pretty good.


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

dad's got a recipe, i don't know the EXACT recipe, but the marinate consists of A1, whorteshire sauce, and soi sauce as far as i know. u can look up this recipe on the internet. if u find the one that has those 3 ingredients in it, u found the right one. as for the taste, lets just say we never have any sitting around. we pretty much eat it all as it comes of the dehidrator! we use a meat slicer too. no grinding needed.


----------

